# Molson's First Year in Photos - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

One year ago, today, my best friend was born! On May 9, 2009, I got to bring him home at 3½ months old 

We celebrated yesterday with some of his best friends at the Conservation Area nearby and I will post those pics in a separate thread  This morning he is exhausted, tired and just wanted me to leave him alone . 

Here he is with his mommy, "Nelly"









And here with his new mommy (me!) on the day he came home..









At 4 months, Molson became one of the faces of my favourite wedding photographer as he starts to get into dog photography...









At 11 months, he is too big to hold in my arms (although he does make a good lap dog!)









His smile hasn't changed...

3½ months: 









5 months:









6 months (after having fun at the park - mind the clumps of mud in his fur!):









7 months:









8 months:









9 months:









10 months:









11 months:









363 days old  :









Getting taller and taller.... from this at 5 months:









5 months:









Still lanky and awkward at 7 months...:









Finally growing into his body at 8 months:









Finally looks like a real dog at 9 months!:









11 months almost done growing:










And one more for the road @ 11½ months:









Today at 1 year old... he doesn't look as excited as I was at 5:30 am!








*arty2:arty::smooch::smooch:HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOLSON!!! :smooch::smooch:arty2:arty:*​


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 1st birthday Molson!!!!! You're such a handsome boy.....hope you have a great day after recovering from your outing yesterday.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson!!! I love all your pictures you have the best doggy smile.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Molson! Such a good lookin' boy! And great pics!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Molson!!! You are just beautiful!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MOLSON!! You're sooo handsome and have the most contagious smile! :--big_grin:


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday to a really handsome boy!! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Molson! Beautiful collection of photos. He is one stunning boy!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday buddy! Lucy sends kisses


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Molson! Tell mom to feed you a steak!


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

happy birthday molson! beautiful boy and beautiful pictures!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson you handsome boy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday. I love seeing the images from over the year.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

These are lovely photos of your GORGEOUS baby boy! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, beautiful Molson!!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy birthday Molson! You are so handsome!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, Molson!!!!!!
Love your pictures from the past year.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Molson!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy birthday Molson!!!! You have such a happy-guy smile!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Molson! What a good looking boy you are! (then and NOW!)


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Steph, I think your golden boy likes getting his picture taken 
Happy Birthday from Timber and Me!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Molson is a beautiful boy! I love looking at all the "phases" he went through to become this beautiful golden. Happy birthday Molson!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy birthday Molson!! He's so cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots of the birthday boy. They don't get much more handsome than that.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, time really flies! I remember when you first posted about bringing him home! He's so gorgeous and seems like such a silly, happy boy! Definitely one of my favorite pups on GRF! 

Happy Birthday, Molson!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!!! He's grown up sooooooooo much! I love that smile of his! Lily sends kisses his way!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Molson!!! I tried to convince your daddy yesterday to get you a baby brother or sister for your birthday, but it doesn't seem he is quite convinced yet


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Molson!!! 

You're such a handsome boy! I hope your mom spoiled you with lots of new toys a treats today!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!



mm03gn said:


> Happy Birthday Molson!!! I tried to convince your daddy yesterday to get you a baby brother or sister for your birthday, but it doesn't seem he is quite convinced yet


Thanks for trying, Melissa!  I'm not giving up yet!! Molson's mommy is due with another litter in about 6 weeks from now... my chances of conving Jay in that time are pretty slim but I'm keeping hope  :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Molson!!arty:


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Molson!!

You've gotten so big and handsome, I hope you don't mind if I sometimes still picture you as the cute gangly puppy I first met at Bronte.

Mad wishes you a happy birthday, and thinks that at the next Ontario meet up we should all work on your dad to give you a belated birthday gift of a baby brother or sister. 

Great pictures Steph.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, Molson! He sure does have a great smile.


----------



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2009)

HEYY =D I'm from brampton to...and Happy birthday Molson you are one handsom fella.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Molson!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Molson !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday you handsome guy!!! He sure has grown up, it seems like just yesterday he was that little puppy. To me he really didnt have that ackward stage like Bama did. 

I cant wait to see the new pictures.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the comparison shots, particularly of all the smiles over the months. Cute stuff.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Molsen, you beautiful boy!


----------

